# Can anybody help me setup my budget



## zac1397 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am considering a move to Lisbon and am setting up my budget to get an idea of how much money will will have to live on.

I plan on looking for a two bedroom apartment in Oeiras. I am thinking that I can get a decent furnished place for about 600 €. Does that seem about right? I would also welcome input as to a good neighborhood.

I am expecting to pay about 100€ for utilities (Electric/gas).
How much should I expect to pay for Internet, and cell phone?

What is a reasonable expectation for a food budget? I live alone and do most of my own cooking.

I plan to travel on public transport. What is the cost for a monthly pass?

I would be grateful for any help I receive.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Zac,
welcome to the forum. I can try to answer some of your questions. Regarding your apartment, take a look at this thread from earlier to give you an idea of places that are available and links to websites that may be of use to you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...gal/18064-looking-short-term-flat-lisbon.html

I burn a lot of electricity and my bills come to 72 euros a month, gas is bottled and costs me around 30 a month.
Internet can be as little as 19.99 a month upto 29 for all singing all dancing.
Cell can be deceptive, what are you going to use it for? If just local calls, quite reasonable, international calls are going to burn you. It would be of use to you to get Skype. Cells are all mainly pay as you go phones here.
Food for one, maybe 200 to 300 a month. Depends if you are a big unit or a skinny Minnie.
Finally, public transport? What is that? I haven't used that for years. I don't mix with the general public.
Good luck
James


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

We are a family of two adults and two children which are 7 & 9 years old. Food for us all rarely breeches €400 a month. I reckon I could take care of myself for about €35 a week easy, not including extravagancys like alcohol and cigarettes.

We pay around €82 every 2 months for electricity, €23 of it is standing charge depending on your potencia (maximum usable at any one time in Kva) and €30 a month for gas. We all shower or bath every night and cook every night.
Water is about €13 a month.
Some of these costs may vary between councils.

Pay as you go about 25 cents a minute local, 50 cents a minute to a mobile in the UK.

We pay €19.87 a month for internet at 2Mbps. Don't sign up for any more unless you are sure of getting it.


----------

